# Early Bird Books from Open Road Media



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, I signed up for this email not really expecting much, as my experience with promotion companies is that what they promote is what they're paid to promote and it's not necessarily what I want to read. But it was free, so I was willing to give it a try. And, you know what? It doesn't suck.    

Seriously . . . the emails come daily, more or less. Sometimes there's only one on a weekend. They contain a good mix of genres and none are priced higher than $2 or $3; there's usually at least one free one as well. They also feature not just current titles but classics or other older titles. You can set your preferences so the email you get should only include books that you would be somewhat interested in. And I've found that's the case. I've actually picked up several and have only been subscribed for a couple of weeks.

No vested interest here; but I know people here like to find new ways to find good books that they want to read. This might be it for some of you. 

http://www.earlybirdbooks.com/


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for posting this. I just signed up and will give it a try.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I only recently discovered a newsletter from Open Road Media publishers that offers discounted books (through Amazon, Apple, Kobo, etc.) from their extensive catalog. An email is sent every few days with some books from genres you have picked. These are sometimes free but mostly discounted to about $2-$3. Open Road publishes a lot of Mystery and SF, and I've been impressed with the quality of the books. I've been getting the newsletter for about two weeks and have bought three books already (yeah, that's what I need, more books in the TBR queue).

The newsletter is listed under Sites at openroadmedia.com.


Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike . . . I merged your post with the thread I'd started back in July . . . . 

Like you, I've been impressed with the newsletters and have bought a fair number of books as a result. Which is, of course, just what they want.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Mike . . . I merged your post with the thread I'd started back in July . . . .


Obviously I didn't search previous posts well enough. 

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Obviously I didn't search previous posts well enough.
> 
> Mike




I probably only remembered because I'd started it . . . . and it was back in July!


----------

